# Bookcase Build



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Coming off of having some high confidence from my cutting board build, I have decided to go big or go home. 

My father retired from Michelin Tire after 40 yrs of service at the beginning of the year. Over his years, he has accumulated some really cool stuff that is worth showing off. My mother even found his first paycheck stub and it is now framed. 

All of this stuff is stored in a crappy particleboard Walmart special bookcase that is partly falling apart. I wanted to give him something nice to put his items on display. This thread is going to be about that build.

Note. There are pocket holes in this build. Yes, I realize they are frowned upon by the traditionalist; but, due to time constraints and still building my clamp library, I don't have the time nor the equipment to use biscuits or dowels.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cross cut S4S red oak boards.









Front Apron assembly. 









Base construction. 









Cleats added to the base. 









Setting up the router and table for a 1/8" chamfer on some 1/4" edging stock.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Good start! Looking forward to the rest of the project!

Mac


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great so far. Looking forward to seeing you progress. Book cases are on my to build list.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got the money and time to go pick up the oak ply. Although, I think I am going to have to find a new place to source my ply from, $45/sheet is pretty expensive when you are just starting out. 

So last night, I was able to get all the carcass pieces cut down. There are going to be two sides that are 54" tall. There is one fixed shelf, along with the top and bottom and two adjustable shelves. I was also able to get the shelf pin holes drilled. I just used the Rockler Jig-It template; what an amazing little jig. 

Tonight I will be cutting all of the dados and rabbits. Hopefully I won't screw anything up since I will be doing this with a router and table. 

Ripping down some wood.









Drilled shelf pins and measured out the dados.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Progress!*

Got some work done tonight after work. Got all of the dadoes and rabbits cut. I also was able to get it glued up. There are also brad nails in the sides. 

Lining up the side panels to cut the dadoes for the shelves.









Rabbits cut on back stiles. 









Rabbits cut on fixed shelves. 









Dry fitting the carcass.









Glued up.









Close up of the back rabbits. The back stile rabbits will fit into these rabbits.









Glued up.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Quick question for you pros out there. The stiles for the back have a 1/8" dado cut in it. I noticed that one of the board (solid oak) has a slight bow to it. Can any one make suggestions on how to go about cutting the dado so it stays in the center? I only have a router and table table; no table saw here.

I was thinking a vertical feather board tight near the end of the fence and another horizontal feather board on the table right where the bit meets the wood. I am open to any other suggestions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Run the stile so the bow is down. 

Where did you get Oak pw for $45 a sheet, that is a pretty good price around here. You might give Peach State Lumber a try, they have a pretty good selection but cost wise I don't know how they will be on pw. http://www.peachstatelumber.com/

Peach State is in Kennesaw.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, the bow is over the length of the board, not the width. I have to put the dado into the 3/4" edge of the board, not the 2" face. The bow is very slight, but I don't want to screw this up.

I got all the wood at Home Depot . Kennesaw is on the other side of town from me. Suwanee Lumber is a little closer to me, but wouldn't mind making the trek to Kennesaw for better prices or nicer woods.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Freeze Frame; I mean face frame*

Third night this week sweeping up the garage. I was able to assemble the face frame and get it attached. Again, using pocket hole joinery.

I managed to crack the top of the left stile. I don't have a table saw to rip down another board for a stile, so I want to try and fix it. I have a close up shot of it below. Besides stainable wood putty and a lot of sanding, anyone out there have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Crack that I would like to fix. It really isn't that big, but would like to smooth it out.









Right side full shot.









Left side shot.









Next up; I need to cut the ply that goes between the base and the bottom of the carcass and attach the trim. 

Lastly, the dreaded back, which I am completely scared of.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Put glue in crack sparingly so you don't have glue ooz out. Place a piece of plastic over the crack and clamp tight. If you do have glue ooz out scrape and sand it off after it dries, glue will not stain.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

+1 above. A tad of glue and Varathane red oak wood filler. Bondo for red oak. Sand it smooth and it should stain up nice. Half of woodworking is hiding our screw ups.


----------



## DaveSxKa (Jun 15, 2012)

Good looking bookcase


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Got some work done this weekend. I am finally into the finishing stage. Then final assembly. 

Cut dadoes and tongues on my router table. Not dead center, but pretty close. 









Finished cutting all of the dadoes and tongues. Only had to used a chisel for some very small parts.









Dry fit the back panel. Joints are nice and tight.









Pre-stain applied to the base.









Pre-stain applied to the inside of the back panel.









All the pieces are ready for stain and final assembly.









Finish staining and then final assembly...seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## sslandry (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

I see you are using some of those harbor freight bar clamps. How are they working out for you? I bought a few a few weeks back to use when doing a project and liked them, especially the price.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

All of my clamps are from HF. I go to the Rockler store near my office to drool over the nice bar clamps, but since I am just starting out, I can't justify $60/each for long clamps. 

The HF stuff works great, but you have to look over the item before you purchase it. I have broken the "locking" mechanism on one 24" clamp and one of my 60" bar clamps is missing a piece on the screw to tighten down the clamp. Other then that, I have been very pleased with the stuff I have bought from HF...can't beat that price.

I think for two 48" and two 60" clamps, I paid less that $50.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Minor Update*

Got some work done on it last night. Got the inside of the carcass stained with one coat and the base and the inside of the back panel has two coats of stain applied. Just have to get the second coat on the inside of the carcass and I can put the back on the case. Then I'll be in the clear.

I'm using Minwax Polyshades Mission Oak Satin for this project. It love the rich dark brown.

Sorry, not pictures this time as they didn't do any justice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks very nice so far. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished (I guess you are too).











 







.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Looks very nice so far. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished (I guess you are too).


You have no idea. I have about 22 hours in it now. I have a new found appreciation for handmade furniture.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

You are doing a very good job despite using pocket screws. :thumbsup::laughing:

How did the repair of the cracked edge work out? I've often made repairs using clear epoxy. If done carefully the cracked area never shows even when stain is applied. Try not to get too much in the crack as it only takes a very little bit to hold. The trick is to remove any/all squeeze out before it has time to set. This way the finished piece only shows a very thin line if it shows anything at all. Another thing that could work (I've not tried it yet) is some CA glue and an accelerant.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a quick update. I was able to get the inside of the case, the inside portion of the back panel and base finished. I need to make a slight (3/16) adjustment with the my circular saw and the back panel will be going into the dadoes on the backs of the side panel today. I should have the top panel and bottom panel (goes between case and base) done today or this weekend.

As for fixing the crack; a little wood filler and some aggressive sanding and it buffed right out. You'll never see it once it is stained.

Here are some quick shots.

Nice tight tongue and groove; not sure why this scared me so much. The process went pretty smoothly. 









Finished base:









Finished back panel:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking nice. 

My first tongue and groove scared the snot out of me too.  Once I discovered how easy it is (just a matter of getting the right setup), I've used tit on many other projects.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Going to deliver this to my Dad today, so I'll post some photos later today or tomorrow. 

I ran into a few issues when finishing it. I used Minwax Polyshades Mission Oak Satin and brushed on two coats. The finish looks good, but I have noticed in a few spots it seems to be thin, but I know I hit everything with two coats from the brush.

Anyone want to recommend a good gun?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

liquid6 said:


> Going to deliver this to my Dad today, so I'll post some photos later today or tomorrow.
> 
> I ran into a few issues when finishing it. I used Minwax Polyshades Mission Oak Satin and brushed on two coats. The finish looks good, but I have noticed in a few spots it seems to be thin, but I know I hit everything with two coats from the brush.
> 
> Anyone want to recommend a good gun?


Great job on the book shelf.

I hate finishing for some reason, I love designing and building projects but for some reason finshing is not my thing. I have a gun but most of the time I just brush by hand since it's easier than having to clean up the gun. The gun I have is this one, http://www.gleempaint.com/hvcongunnew.html. It's a conversion HVLP gun and I have been very happy with it for the price. Lots of guys use turbine HVLP sprayers but they are more expensive for the decent ones. I've sprayed all my kitchen cabinets and a few projects with it and it does a really good job. It doesn't take a huge compressor either which is nice if you don't have a big one. The only downfall in my opinion to any gun is the cleanup. Most of the time it's easier to just use a brush and rag and throw them away when done! Or if you use a good brush cleaning it is pretty easy. If you google this gun it gets lots of good reviews. I've sprayed all sorts of finishes with it including poly and oil and water based paints.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally was able to upload photos. I delivered this last weekend (7/7/12) to my Father. It was supposed to be delivered for Father's Day, but life seemed to get in the way of me finishing it in time.

Here are the finished photos. 

First coat of finish on the back.









First coat of finish on the front and the rest of the outside. 









Second coat of finish.









Finished; awaiting delivery. The base was attached at my parent's house. It wouldn't have fit in my fiances Explorer with the base attached.


Previous bookcase my Dad had.









New bookcase. Fit perfect. Glad I change the plans a little. The top is supposed to be wider with corbels supporting the wings; but I took that off.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

bump.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice job, that came out well! Definitely an upgrade to what he had previous.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice job! I'm sure your dad loves it!

As for pocket screws, no shame in that. Those things are wonderful and the best craftsman swear by them. As for the crack, it looks like that was caused by a pocket screw. I tried to Kreg jig some faceframes on a hickory kitchen I built and it did that to almost everyone I tried. Kreg and hickory don't get along too well. I got a PorterCable FF biscuit joiner and that worked well. Still use the pocket screws on everthing else that will accept them though.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, building something yourself makes you appreciate handmade, and also hate storebought particle board junk!! Awesome looking bookcase. I know your dad loves it!


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

very nice, I bet your dad really loved it and the work that went into it. I am sure it meant a lot to him that you put so much effort into it. He is a lucky dad.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words folks. When I brought the bookcase through the front door, my mom couldn't believe the size. As far as my dad, I think he was speechless. 

As for that cheapy particle board stuff; I refuse to buy it. It never lasts. I would rather spend 4 times the amount to buy really good quality stuff.

Or now, since I have some confidence, I can just build it. :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Lost In Wood (Jun 17, 2012)

*Book Shelf Base*

I am so glad you posted a picture of the base for your book case. I am making a wine rack that will be low and long. I was trying to figure out how to make the base for it. You have given me the solution. Thanks !! :thumbsup:


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lost In Wood said:


> I am so glad you posted a picture of the base for your book case. I am making a wine rack that will be low and long. I was trying to figure out how to make the base for it. You have given me the solution. Thanks !! :thumbsup:


If you want the measurements, I can send them over to you. Just let me know.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I was also gonna ask about the clamps. I have several of the 3/4" pipe clamps I use at work building steel parts. I brought a pair home to see how they would work on wood projects. I have been pleased with the results. 

I also have 2 of the 48" Jorgensen bar clamps from Home Depot. They are like $44 each. I also just got 4 of the 12" ones. 

I see the ones at HF every time I go there but wonder how the quality is. 

Looks like as I ad to my clamp collection I may have to buy a pair and put them to work.

I can only hope to make a nice cabinet like this some day.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Really looks great!!!


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

please delete.


----------

